
Photo Sharing Even the Folks Can Handle  - dawie
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/05/technology/circuits/05pogue.html?ex=1338696000&en=d1ec17016491d91e&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink
======
steve
eh, I don't like em.

